# Suggestion/Tip for those building PVC fences



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

That's a good, fast solution! Can't imagine hand sanding enough of those for a long fence!


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

BangingCoffin,

Just wondering what you were using to heat the PVC. I made 4 sections of fence a couple halloweens ago and used a heat gun. It was fast and easy and the finials stayed on great. Here are a couple pictures of the fence.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Great idea. I would like to build a fence for my campground haunt for a small cemetary. Where did you get the finials from if I may ask?
Thanks!


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

I got mine from here: http://www.kingmetals.com/Home.aspx


----------



## BangingCoffin (Mar 19, 2012)

kimcfadd said:


> BangingCoffin,
> 
> Just wondering what you were using to heat the PVC. I made 4 sections of fence a couple halloweens ago and used a heat gun. It was fast and easy and the finials stayed on great. Here are a couple pictures of the fence.
> View attachment 110684
> ...


I was using a heat gun as well. I don't know what I was doing wrong....but it never worked quite right. 

Your fence is great by the way. Love the circle inserts. I may add that next year!


----------



## BangingCoffin (Mar 19, 2012)

grimreaper1962 said:


> Great idea. I would like to build a fence for my campground haunt for a small cemetary. Where did you get the finials from if I may ask?
> Thanks!


I got mine at Kings Metals as well. THey were the cheapest I could find. They have a great product too.


----------



## Morbiddious (Apr 8, 2010)

*Fence Tops*

That's a cool idea. Wish I would have thought of that. I ended up making a reamer out of pvc for mine. All 1/2" pvc.
I just twisted it into the fence top and gave it a wiggle. You can't be too forceful or you will split one of the sides on 
the top. Still a little hard to get the top on the pvc, but it helps by creating just enough to pop on. I have lots of fence
to complete.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I found black pvc pipe 3ft tall (for plumbing) that has the grooved edges like the fitting from morbid. I am buying 3/4 inch black plastic finials from King Architectural Metals and they screw on perfectly! And the best thing the pvc is black already!!!! There's also a coupon from my local hardware store where I am getting them, but I am sure Home Depot or Lowes must have these black pvc as well. They are more expensive though.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm working on my new fence for my front yard with the finials I got from King. I used a hand held drill to bore the inside of each finial out and have been able to slide them over the half inch conduit I got from Home Depot. I then used heavy duty industrial adhesive to top off the fence piece. What you guys showed me here is s hugh help if what I tried does not work. Thanks.


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

I used the drill press with a hole bit in it and drilled the finales out a little wider. I have not glued them to the pvc.I removed them all last year before putting the fence up for storage so that none were lost. however I ended up with a little ding in the top of each finale. So I think it may have been better to hand drill them to avoid this. However it is not noticible to anyone unless you are right up on the fence.


----------



## BangingCoffin (Mar 19, 2012)

Another suggestion...... When I insert the pvc through the wooden slats, I use some gorilla glue. Gorilla glue expands as it dries. The result is that the hole in the wood fills up and when painted, looks like a weld. Ill post some pics this weekend.


----------



## BangingCoffin (Mar 19, 2012)

I mentioned using gorilla glue. I use this in the fence when I insert the pvc poles into the wooden slats. It really stiffens the fence and makes a good bond. Also, the glue expands. Here is a picture after the glue expanded and dried.









After I touched it up with flat black paint, the glue looked like a weld.


----------

